# Whitman Diamagroove



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm wondering if any of you use a Whitman Diamagroove rotary tool on your dogs nails. Which model do you have? Are you happy with it's performance? Does it make the task easier or faster? Is it worth the price?

https://whitmans.biz/product/diamagroove-pinnacle-2


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

for £5.00 I just take my dogs to the groomers, saves all the fuss of me trying to coxe and give them treats, a groomer will do all 12 nails (dew claws included) in the time I can do one so it's a no-brainer for me,,


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

it seems like a tool for people who use it on a `daily`basis, i.e. breeders with several dogs, rescues, groomers etc. i don`t think that for a single-two dog household this is necessary. the whole nail procedure in my experience is not more than 1-2 minutes plus treats and putting the tools away, so max 5 minutes per dog, cannot beat that / make it easier in my view for paying such a high price.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a dremel, which I also use for woodworking and household projects, and just use the aluminum oxide grinding stones or the sanding drums. They nails do heat up, but I just move on to the next and cycle back. Short of being a professional groomer, there's no way I could justify spending that much on a bit.


----------

